# Star Wars: I am too weak...



## Ithrynluin (Nov 21, 2005)

Was the Emperor really too weak to win a confrontation with Mace Windu or did he do it intentionally, i.e. he perceived that Anakin would follow Windu shortly, and so he created a plot to ensnare him?


----------



## scotsboyuk (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: I am too weak...*

A subject of much debate!

Let's look at the evidence:

Palpatine says he is too weak, yet as soon as Mace is at a disadvantage he blasts him woth Force lightning.

Palpatine is the one emitting the Force lightning that is being directed back at himself, wouldn't he be able to control its intensity?

Palpatine is able to predict the future; it is doubtful he would have revealed himself to Anakin unless he knew with some certainty that Anakin would turn to the Dark Side.

Palpatine is able to battle with Yoda on a reasonably equal footing and Yoda, one imagines, is more powerful than Mace Windu.

In my opinion Palpatine's show of 'weakness' was an act designed to drive Anakin over the edge by presenting him with a stark choice; follow the Jedi and loose a possible chance to save Padme or help Palpatine and have the possibility of saving Padme.

Perhaps a more interesting question would be whether Palpatine was responsible for Anakin's visions of Padme's death.


----------



## Corvis (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: I am too weak...*

I thought Anakin was having dreams about Padme's death, not visions. Also if palpatine made him have the dreams about Padme then did he make Anakin have the dreams about his mother in pain as well?


----------



## Alcuin (Nov 21, 2005)

*Re: I am too weak...*



Corvis said:


> I thought Anakin was having dreams about Padme's death, not visions. Also if palpatine made him have the dreams about Padme then did he make Anakin have the dreams about his mother in pain as well?


It would stand to reason. It would also stand to reason that Palpatine arranged for Shmi to be tortured in order to get Anakin’s force-driven attention. (Think about Vader’s torturing Han, Leia, and Chewie to get Luke’s attention and draw him to Bespa.) 

In the novelized version of the story, Mace Windu is searching the Force for “shatterpoints,” and this allowed him to disarm Palpatine. With Anakin in the room, he felt fear, and announced that Palpatine’s fear had defeated him, as it had defeated the Sith in the past. As he felt for Sidious’s shatterpoint, Sidious replied that it was not his fear that Windu felt. Windu then realized that the shatterpoint was Anakin, and then the story proceeds as in the movie: Anakin slices off Windu’s arm, etc.

Sidious was taking long odds, but Anakin had already failed to kill him once he discovered that his friend Palpatine was the Sith lord whom he sought. The book clarified what was not so clear in the movies: Anakin thought of Palpatine as a father-figure, and Palpatine doted on Anakin as might a favorite uncle. In addition, Palpatine had been a close advisor Padme’s, and she thought of him as a friend, too. He had slowly drawn Anakin into his webs, Anakin trusted him, Anakin liked him, and he had convinced Anakin that Palpatine could help him.

Destroying his own face may have been painful, but Sidious probably saw it as a reasonable risk and an acceptable injury.


----------



## scotsboyuk (Nov 24, 2005)

*Re: I am too weak...*

@Corvis

To Anakin they were visions; they may not have been set in stone at the time he had them, but his own fear led him to bring the events he saw in his dreams/visions to fruition. As the audience we know that if Anakin had not turned to the Dark Side then Palpatine would likely not have been able to defeat the Jedi and cosequently Anakin would not have Force choked Padme.

When Yoda tells Anakin to learn to let go of that which he fears to loose he was basically telling him to let go of his fear. It is Anakin's fear that leads him to the Dark Side because he wants to save Padme. Anakin wants more power; not for the sake of having more power, but because he thinks that it can save Padme and allow them to live the life he wishes they could lead.

Whether Palpatine instigated the nightmares Anakin had about his mother is another matter, although if one belives that it was Palpatine who instigated the Padme dreams/visions then the Shmi nightmare - Palpatine theory gains some strength. There is a logical path to follow leading to Anakin's birth; did Palpatine influence/manipulate the midichlorians to create life? We are told that Shmi had a virgin birth in that Anakin has no father. Could Palpatine have used Darth Plageus' knowledge to create Anakin? If he did then that would give further credence to Palpatine manipulating Anakin throughout his life in order to draw him towards the Dark Side in preperation of being his apprentice.

The irony is that both the Jedi and Palpatine seem to have misinterpreted the prophecy of the One. The Jedi believed Anakin to be a saviour of sorts who would destroy the Sith. Palpatine, whether he believes in Anakin being a part of the prophecy or not, failed to realise Anakin's full role. Anakin almost destroys the Jedi and helps to bring about the rule of the Sith. However, in a further twist of irony, the relationship between Anakin and Padme, which indirectly contributed towards Anakin's fall also brought about Luke and Leia. Luke would go on to turn Anakin back to the Light, which in turn would lead to the Emperor's death (along with Anakin) and hence bring balance to the Force. Anakin would complete the full circle of going from Light to Dark to Light, fulfilling the prophecy.


----------

